# Eheim aquastyle - hate the filter



## Brandisimo (Sep 21, 2013)

have a Rapids Mini Canister Filter on 5 gal. very quiet. got it at smith and foster check it out


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I have an Eheim classic usually labeled as eheim 2211 (small eheim canister) on a 7g cube. I put a cut piece of sponge on the intake and used the spray bar (cut to fit). I point the holes of the spraybar at the tank wall its suction cupped too, it reduces flow and makes it very manageable for my betta, there's still enough surface movement to avoid bio film, but it doesn't blow him around or make him struggle to swim when he's near/under it (granted he is a plakat not a long veil tail betta). 
The Eheim 2211 is right under my desk that the tank is on, it runs so silent I forget its there! The canister usually runs for about $70 new (make sure you get one that clearly says it comes with media.. i got mine from amazon, but there are other sites that sell 'em too).
Only down side is -like most canister- it comes with semi translucent green hosing and green plastic intake/outflow. You can get glass lily pipes and clear tubing to replace this and make it much less visible in/around the tank. I want to do this but glass intake/outflow pipes cost a pretty penny ($30-60 each).
Anyways highly recommend the ehiem 2211 canister filter!


added: if you are having trouble with the in tank filter that comes with the eheim aquastyle, you may want to try contacting Eheim about it. I'd also consider taking it apart and making sure there's nothing clogging it or loose (my HOB gets loud when the intake sponge is clogged up and it can't suck up water properly).


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Both filters sound good since people say both are quiet. I am wondering if I can hide the rapid mini as well as the Eheim? The aquastyle is a gorgeous tank and I would love to hide the filter.

How rough is the water flow into the tank with either of these filters? Waldo is a special needs Betta. He has big heavy fins. In his fluval spec with the output modified, he was still famous for the Betta face plant:









I have been trying to break the water flow already with strategic hardscaping. Waldo's tank is on the left:


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

I have ab Eheim tank and use the stick filter. It works fine and is quiet. 

It does get noisy when the foam starts to clog, or water level gets low. However it is completely silent the rest of the time.

Try cleaning out your filter pads and see what happens. Might also want to clean the impeller. Easy to do.

You shouldn't have to suffer noise with those filters.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

(ehiem 2211)
I can't manage to do a video to show flow, and every time I whip out the camera when my betta is by the outflow he darts to the front of the tank "Is it food time yet?!" , but depending on how you adjust it, the eheim spray bar can be put under the water line with the spay either aimed down against its wall or up to really redice the movement. If you plan to keep floating plants I'd aim the spray bar up and let the floaters row in, they'll catch most of the flow across the tank, just put the spray bar near the surface (but just under it) just enough to keep the floaters from getting stuck between the spray bar and tank wall its against, they'll grow along the edge of the spray bar and wiggle slightly but buffer flow well.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

NJAquaBarren said:


> I have ab Eheim tank and use the stick filter. It works fine and is quiet.
> 
> It does get noisy when the foam starts to clog, or water level gets low. However it is completely silent the rest of the time.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestion about the impeller. I've cleaned the sponges a couple of times due to some super dusty Eco complete I added for substrate (my last couple of bags of Eco complete weren't nearly so dirty). Maybe some of the dust shot up into the impeller chamber. I'll try cleaning it this weekend.


AquaAurora said:


> (ehiem 2211)
> I can't manage to do a video to show flow, and every time I whip out the camera when my betta is by the outflow he darts to the front of the tank "Is it food time yet?!" , but depending on how you adjust it, the eheim spray bar can be put under the water line with the spay either aimed down against its wall or up to really redice the movement. If you plan to keep floating plants I'd aim the spray bar up and let the floaters row in, they'll catch most of the flow across the tank, just put the spray bar near the surface (but just under it) just enough to keep the floaters from getting stuck between the spray bar and tank wall its against, they'll grow along the edge of the spray bar and wiggle slightly but buffer flow well.


Thanks for trying to film the spray bar for me. Poor little guys. They are always hungry, lol!! If I get the canister, I might try pointing it up. I am slowly adding some salvinia minima a nice TPT person ROAKed to me. It would look awesome near the spray bar.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

NJAquaBarren said:


> I have ab Eheim tank and use the stick filter. It works fine and is quiet.
> 
> It does get noisy when the foam starts to clog, or water level gets low. However it is completely silent the rest of the time.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Tank #1 needed the impeller cleaned. It's now very quiet. Tank #2 somehow spit up whatever was bothering it on it's own. It is much more quiet too.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Glad it's worked out. Enjoy.


----------



## ibebian (Jan 11, 2016)

How have the Eheim Aquastyle aged over time for you all? I have a 6-gal that's about 6 months old and curious how it's worked out for everyone. It seems like an all-around great little tank.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

ibebian said:


> How have the Eheim Aquastyle aged over time for you all? I have a 6-gal that's about 6 months old and curious how it's worked out for everyone. It seems like an all-around great little tank.


I love them. We replaced the stock filters with the canisters I was asking everyone about. Updated pictures are at the end of this thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/22-planted-nano-tanks/719938-twin-aquastyle-tanks-work-progress-update-2.html


----------

